# Identification Help????



## jeremyckr (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi. I recently picked this motor up at a garage sale. The owner did not know who the manufacturer is. I believe its a 5hp. I was hoping someone on here could help identify it. The top of the motor says "wico electric company". The carburator is made by Tillotso(could be replacement). The only set of numbers are on the middle of the shaft (28572). Any input is greatly appreciated. By the way, I'd like to thank all the peolple posting on here for all the informative information I've been receiving.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 7, 2011)

This site might help?

https://www.aomci.org/


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 7, 2011)

not sure what brand , but sure is a neat looking little motor .


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll take a shot in the dark Johnson :?:

bassboy will know


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2011)

As has been mentioned already, go to aomci.org then to the ask-a-member section. That website is the antique outboard forum. Those guys are the best and can answer your question without a doubt. Definitely not a Johnson or Evinrude. Looks kind of like a Hiawatha.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 8, 2011)

The shape of the tank looks like an Elgin motor my brother has.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like an Elgin, but hard to say for sure. Here's a website with Elgin resources - https://www.elginoutboards.org/index.htm


----------



## jeremyckr (Mar 8, 2011)

So, I figured it out. It's a 1967 Chrysler 3.5hp. Ordered the manual for it for $8 on ebay today. Now all I need is to get it running. I was told it ran last year, but who knows really (except for the guy I bought it from). This will be my first attempt at engine repair. It turns over, and sounds like it wants to start. Figured I'd start with a spark plug change and a carb cleaning. It doesn't look too complicated (knock on wood). Thanks to all that gave input.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you sure?
Looks like an Elgin from 1946-54. They use the Wico Magnetos.


----------



## jeremyckr (Mar 9, 2011)

I found the ID plate, on the base of the tiller handle, after taking a closer look. I suppose the handle could be a replacement, and may have been added later. I cannot find any pictures to compare it to. I checked the elgin link and they look similar, but are not the same. Any suggesions on where to find old chrysler outboard pictures?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 9, 2011)

I found a you tube video of a guy starting a Chrysler/Sea king 3.5 motor.


----------

